# Solved: Unwanted Transparent floating icon on IPad 1



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello. 

My IPad 1 has developed a transparent icon which floats on the screen and gives the following options when pressed:- home, gestures, favourites, and device. It is easy to hit by mistake and gets in the way when using the IPad. Do you know of a way of removing it? I can't find anything relating to it in settings.

Thank you for any help you may be able to give.

Penny


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

It's "Assistive Touch", it's in settings -> general -> accessibility

Danny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Danny.

Thanks very much for the information. I'll go and sort it out now.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

You're Welcome... 

Danny


----------

